# Will this Giardia EVER go away?



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm so exhausted. Had this puppy for over 3 weeks now and he hasn't had a single solid stool. Not one. Got him on meds for Giardia and it looked like it was a tiny teensy bit getting better but as of 4 days ago he's in agony over his penis and butt and stomach area again. Scooting his butt and crotch constantly. On top of that he keeps grinding his ears into the carpet and growling along the way. Even when he sits he lifts his back legs up, it's weird. This morning for the first time there was blood in his stool. I'm just so upset because we were doing everything right. We even wiped his butt every time he went poo. He goes in for his next round of shots today thank GOD because I am a mess over here Apparently I don't know how to take care of my puppy because he won't stop being sick. -_- He was on 7 days worth of meds, christ shouldn't that have cleared this up????


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sometimes it is the wrong med or not a long enough duration.

PLEASE let the vet know before you go in that the pup has blood in his stool....that may want to take precautions.

Did you happen to get stool sample this morning to bring in to the office?


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

No I was going to wait until its closer to the appointment, it's at 3.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't be so hard on yourself. You are doing everything you are supposed to do - it could just be the wrong medication or more than one thing going on. Was he also checked for Coccidia? Your vet should be able to find a medication that works. Since some things dont always show up in one particular poop sample, you might bring in a couple and put the time of day you picked them up. I was told years ago to put it in the frig to help it last until the appointment. I put the plastic baggie with the sample in a small glass jar and then put it in the frig. Good luck.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks. I'll bring a few samples today. I'll ask about coccidia as well. My poor baby boy. At least he still has his puppy energy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker had it for almost 3 months as a puppy, on and off. It was a pain in the butt.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't be hard on yourself, you are doing what you are supposed to. Giardia can take more than one round of medication, or a change in medication to clear it up because of the life cycle of the parasite. You should be cleaning his bedding thoroughly though to make sure any cysts he is passing are not reinfecting him. Also pick up his stool immediately after he goes to prevent it from getting in the environment, if it's too loose to pick up maybe pour diluted bleach on the area.

I'm glad he's going back to the vet today, some of the rubbing his ears or belly maybe something else, and if he still has loose stool he probably needs another course of medication for that too.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

They gave me anti diarrhea meds but it really hasn't been helping. 9_9


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't be hard on yourself. With my Sawyer we went through three rounds of metronidazole, panacur (both at 14 day intervals), anti-diarrhea, and the vet even put him on special gastro food. He lost weight and I was a wreck. All the while I drove myself nuts cleaning my floors, counters and every hard surface and spraying everywhere he pooped with bleach and water. I washed every single one of his toys and his bed in hot water every couple of days. I thought it was never going to get better... and then one day it just did. It took a couple of months, but he seems to be fine now and healthy as can be.

Good luck and just be patient with your puppy. He'll get better


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

TippyKayak and I went through this with Finn & Gus, and we almost lost our minds. It helps to dishwash the water /food dishes and toys every day and just be a little crazy about cleaning as the pups reinfect themselves so easily. You will get through it, and it will be a memory. Finny had no lasting problems from it, and has a great stomach. Be careful with puddles and don't let him always potty in one spot until it is truly gone.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Augh back from the vet. Still has giardia and also bacteria in his stool and there is also some in his ears too. On top of that he his a mild skin rash on his tummy. What the hell?? He never goes anywhere! So he has lots of meds to be on. At least it is all treatable things..


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So sorry for you and your pup. I hate hate hate parasites. While they are difficult to get rid of, most of the time as their immune system matures they will be fine.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, I'm not worried. I am just sad that my poor boo bear has to suffer.. He is such a sweet guy who doesn't deserve ths crap.  he had an exciting day they are filming a movie across the street so he had access to soooooo many extras who all wanted to play. Add that on top of his immunizations today and he is dead to the world right now. It is awesome. 

I'm just so use to my cats who never leave the apartment! So much easier!


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Uh oh So has anyone with a Giardia puppy ever got Giardia themselves? I've been super careful but this morning.. Aughhhh. Sorry for TMI but I'm just curious how contagious it is from puppy to human because I don't think it's food poisoning...


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Like Lil Burke we battled Giardia with our first rescue for months and months! Multiple rounds of panacur finally got rid of it or she finally developed an immune system that could handle it. In fact, we battled just about every immune related puppy problem she could have: giardia, demodectoc mange, oral papilomas, staph and yeast infection on her skin and ears, and an infection at her spay incision! As soon as we felt we turned the corner on one problem, another would pop up! Never had to make appointments with the vet for shots and such since we were in there about every week or two. I started keeping a journal of everything related to her and her care: vet visits and Dx, meds given, supplements, how she acted, if she was around other dogs, amount fed & appetite, treats given, bowel movements which included time, amount, color, consistency and smell. But, finally as she matured the problems decreased and decreased and now at 2 1/2 years she seems pretty healthy (knocking on wood here!). 

So it will get better, but sometimes not as fast as you'd like even when you do everything right! 

BTW - I did most of the cleaning up after her and never got giardia myself. Good luck.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I'm not doing any better so if it lasts to Monday I'll set up a doctor appointment I guess. Augh.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Grrr dammit no change today. dammit.


----------

